# What do yall run for a crew?



## countrytrees

ok so iv been in business about a year and been in the industry for nearly a decade but its only been the last year that iv paid any attention to other businesses what exacttly they use and how they run there business. What i wanna know is what yalls crew runs like, how many pickups? how many saws? bucket lift or climbing? if climbing how many people can you send up a tree with each one being fully equiped? how many people on a crew? spacifically climber, ground, chipper operator, or does everyone do everything? what do yall do with your brush/small logs? what about large logs? i know some use there logs for firewood but what about the large logs that no one wants for firewood like trash trees? what kind of heavy equipment? tractor or skid steer or crane? and how often do yall "bomb" limbs down? i bomb anytime i can to cut down time but i hear of companies that will not even bomb a twig they want everything tied off. 

The reason i ask all this is too see the differences in companies here and around the country and also because its only by seeing how everyone else works that i can improve myself and even learn from the mistakes of other companies and do what others have failed to see or do. I greatly appreciate anyone willing to help the newbee learn.:chainsawguy:


----------



## TreeFrog01

I too am new to the business. I do all my climbing alone and have three-four guys on the ground. I only tie off if needed to avoid structures, or other obstacles. I talk to the HO up front about the difference in lowering the tree versus dropping it and the impact on the lawn. I do inspect for in ground sprinkler systems and mark the lines and sprinkler heads! 

Equipment- I have 2 climbing lines, 5 rigging lines, 3 blocks, 3 woopie slings, 4 saws, a 4 ton puller, my climbing equipment, one truck and a trailer. I rent a grinder or hire out for small jobs. Haul away or rent a 30 yard container for debris removal, and donate all hardwood to a local church who provides the wood to families who need it to heat their homes during the winter.

I should say, I am a part-timer. I have a full time job and do this on the weekends to make ends meet.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Go to our web sites in our signature.
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Crane, skidsteer with grapple bucket and stump grinder, stumpgrinder, 12 yd chiptruck, 2 vermeer 1500 chippers, 20 yd dump trailer, 16' lowboys, 10 guys, and enough climbing/rigging gear for 4 climbers. Our crews are 2-6 guys, depending on the size of the job.


----------



## treemandan

I got sixteen Mexicans
And one forty-four
Don't need nuttin else
Don't need nuttin more


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I got sixteen Mexicans
> And one forty-four
> Don't need nuttin else
> Don't need nuttin more



You may be quilty of TUI'.
Typing under the influence.
Jeff


----------



## bclure

IF we all did things the same way, the only way we would get jobs would be to work cheaper then everyone else. We have to figure out how to do it better/faster/safer/cheaper..


----------



## Jeffreycdecker

For climbing jobs, I have my climber in the tree, me as the ground guy slash director, and a clean-up girl. On bucket jobs, I go up and my climber works as my ground guy. But I just lost my climber so I'm about to go as a 1 man 1 woman crew for a while.


----------



## Goose IBEW

TreeFrog01 said:


> I too am new to the business.......................................................................................I should say, I am a part-timer. I have a full time job and do this on the weekends to make ends meet.



I too fall into this category. I have a C-70 dump that will hold about 7-8 yards of chips, open top, not a forestry body; an F-350 pickup which is my personal truck; 12" gas powered disk chipper, old but reliable; one newer climbing saw, Echo CS360T, an old saw to back it up, 4 saws between 55-100 cc's, you can laugh but they're mostly old Homelites, SXL-AO 18" bar, 410 24" bar, 1050 36"bar, and an old Craftsman 3.3/20" bar. I also have plenty of steel and fabric slings, come a longs, climbing ropes, rigging ropes, chain, pulleys, climbing harness and spikes. 

The dump and chipper are both 1987's, the pickup a '91. My climbing equipment and saw are among the newest stuff I own. I did not want to skimp on the things I use while up in the air.

Edit: As far as my crew, I have a teen who works cheap for gas money, a branch puller so to say, and 3 go to guys that I am comfortable letting them run a saw, lead the chipper operation, and drive the dump.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I run with 1 to 3 ground guys and myself climbing or running the bucket, depending on the size of the job. 
As far as equipment goes:
2 - 3/4" isa rigging blocks, 1 cmi block
1 - 5/8" isa rigging block
6 rigging ropes, 3 climbing ropes.
5 to 1 fiddle block with 150' rope
More power puller 3ton with amsteal blue
GCRS
Ropetek Wrapter
12- 3'x8' altuima mats
6 stihl saws, 2 power pole saws. I have to say I love my ms880.
Full size skid loader, mini skid loader
12" chipper, its a 1985, but a beast.
Rayco 1625 stump grinder.
55' gmc bucket truck.
and many more things.


----------



## mikewhite85

Most days I run 3 to 5 guys.

Chip truck and 9" bandit chipper
f350 and vermeer 252 stumper
alpine magnum when needed
Ford Ranger estimate truck with shell to securely hold tools if it's on the job

Some days I run 2 smaller crews. If there is too much material to haul in one of the pickups I leave it at the street and chip later when the dump truck is available. Most days I run 3 or 4 guys. 1 good climber, the foreman is an amazing ground guy who can climb- also good people skills and deals with clients, and 1 or 2 other ground guys. I also have access to a couple other good climbers including beastmaster pretty often. I will work with the crew maybe 2 days a month as I am busy collecting bids and working on my seminary degree. 

2 ms200s and 2 201's
ms260
ms440
ms441
2 husky 394's
3120xp

2 blocks and lots of ropes

With 3 guys I try to make 1200-1500
4 guys 1500-2000 
5 guys 1800-2500

Some days I do better some days I do a little less. I have lately been getting into renting cranes. The two companies I use have 40 tons and the 4 hour minimum cost me 600-700. I make more those days than any other day. Usually I charge 2000 for the crane and dump fees plus my labor charges. 

This is basically my 4th year in business and finally have a steady crew and reliable equipment. Is working well for me so far. I am finally getting a lot smarter on my bids. I used to underbid constantly. Took long enough for me to get consistent.


----------



## mikewhite85

Oh and I think I would much rather run a steady 3 man crew and make 1300 a day than run a 4 or 5 man crew and make 2000 a day. Less headaches and pressure to bring in work.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Oh and I think I would much rather run a steady 3 man crew and make 1300 a day than run a 4 or 5 man crew and make 2000 a day. Less headaches and pressure to bring in work.



You would hate being me!
Jeff :msp_scared:


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> You would hate being me!
> Jeff :msp_scared:




Ha yes!

The biggest difficulty has been finding great workers that don't break stuff, work hard, and whom I trust. Managing people is not easy. Thankful I finally got a really good core of guys.

I think finding 3 or 4 crews of steady guys would be quite a task... and the amount of stuff they must break would be insane. 

Kudos to you. Sounds like you run a great outfit


----------



## TheLumberJack

It varies a lot for me. I have 2 full timers and 6 part timers as needed. We are a small crew, but all good people.


----------



## RAG66

Mostly due to job volume I run 4 part time guys. Two guys a day and rotate them in and out of the schedule as they need time off for family and their full time jobs. Yes they have full time jobs and they do tree work for extra money. The schedules they work are broken up in to days on and days off. My equipment is regular run of the industry truck, chipper, saws, etc. The best I can recommend is to get your company fully licensed, bonded, & insured / DO NOT BE A HACK!!! Most people who are just getting started seem to leave this out of the equation. If you want good customers and good workers you have to run like a professional company. "Big trucks bring big buck$"


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

*what ever it takes!*

I started as primarily a Stump Grinding operation and hired a contract climber and bought a chipper and chip truck! I now run one crew with 2-3 Jack pine brush Apes (including my self) and still employ a contract climber. The reason for the contract climber as apposed to hiring a guy is because the guy I use is safe,certified,and really great at looking out for everything. I believe the big deal isn't in the crew it is in the jobs! you don't need to or want to be the cheapest in town! you don't need all the work you only need the work that keeps you in business and pays well!

working a crew is easy aslong as you work to your own expectations and never expect the guys to do something that you wont do in speed or effort! 

lastly I need to say if you are bidding to be the cheapest to get the job you wont be around for long! concentrate more on your attributes and salesmanship .... sell the customer on why they should contract with you Not why the other guy is bad mind you but why you are the Best choice! 

Thanks Jon


----------



## jefflovstrom

Fairbanks Stump said:


> I started as primarily a Stump Grinding operation and hired a contract climber and bought a chipper and chip truck! I now run one crew with 2-3 Jack pine brush Apes (including my self) and still employ a contract climber. The reason for the contract climber as apposed to hiring a guy is because the guy I use is safe,certified,and really great at looking out for everything. I believe the big deal isn't in the crew it is in the jobs! you don't need to or want to be the cheapest in town! you don't need all the work you only need the work that keeps you in business and pays well!
> 
> working a crew is easy aslong as you work to your own expectations and never expect the guys to do something that you wont do in speed or effort!
> 
> lastly I need to say if you are bidding to be the cheapest to get the job you wont be around for long! concentrate more on your attributes and salesmanship .... sell the customer on why they should contract with you Not why the other guy is bad mind you but why you are the Best choice!
> 
> Thanks Jon



You are smart,,wow!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## beaver316

My main crew is:
4guys (climber, rigger/rope man, 2 cutters/haulers
F250 w/ 24' trailer with 4' high plywood
2x ms250 1x460 1x271 -all stihls-
all the rope & rigging gear

Secondary crew is:
2-4 guys
f350 w/ 24' trailer with 6' high plywood
enough saws to get job done/ dont have their specifics
all the rope & rigging gear

3rd crew is 
same as above pretty much

We don't have any chipppers/ chipper trucks so we cut our trailers down by hand. They can hold a ton of tree in their trailers when cutting them down properly


----------



## jefflovstrom

beaver316 said:


> My main crew is:
> 4guys (climber, rigger/rope man, 2 cutters/haulers
> F250 w/ 24' trailer with 4' high plywood
> 2x ms250 1x460 1x271 -all stihls-
> all the rope & rigging gear
> 
> Secondary crew is:
> 2-4 guys
> f350 w/ 24' trailer with 6' high plywood
> enough saws to get job done/ dont have their specifics
> all the rope & rigging gear
> 
> 3rd crew is
> same as above pretty much
> 
> We don't have any chipppers/ chipper trucks so we cut our trailers down by hand. They can hold a ton of tree in their trailers when cutting them down properly



Classic!,,,,
Jeff


----------



## beaver316

jefflovstrom said:


> Classic!,,,,
> Jeff



not sure what that means...


----------



## jefflovstrom

beaver316 said:


> not sure what that means...



I know you don't.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I know you don't.
> Jeff



Its Ok, I know. And its good to see you taking the anger you have for me out on them!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Its Ok, I know. And its good to see you taking the anger you have for me out on them!



I got no anger against you.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> You may be quilty of TUI'.
> Typing under the influence.
> Jeff



I am gonna let you in on a secret - I am rarely drunk or high, this is me, how I am all the time. Now I know you are to smart to sock me, to busy to try to actually try to talk sense to me and can't pay me enough to get me to do what you want... soes that's how I know that if you and me were in the same room you would go running out. I'd stay fer the free cookies and the satisfaction.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I am gonna let you in on a secret - I am rarely drunk or high, this is me, how I am all the time. Now I know you are to smart to sock me, to busy to try to actually try to talk sense to me and can't pay me enough to get me to do what you want... soes that's how I know that if you and me were in the same room you would go running out. I'd stay fer the free cookies and the satisfaction.



LOL, you are right! 
I would not go to jail for you. 
You don't know me, I don't run, so I plan.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mikecutstrees

treemandan said:


> I am gonna let you in on a secret - I am rarely drunk or high, this is me, how I am all the time. Now I know you are to smart to sock me, to busy to try to actually try to talk sense to me and can't pay me enough to get me to do what you want... soes that's how I know that if you and me were in the same room you would go running out. I'd stay fer the free cookies and the satisfaction.



mmmmm... cookies


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, you are right!
> I would not go to jail for you.
> You don't know me, I don't run, so I plan.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



I would give you about an hour, then you'd be running out trying to hold onto whatever sanity you had left.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I would give you about an hour, then you'd be running out trying to hold onto whatever sanity you had left.



You would be in intensive care and would be thinking about how dumb you are. I am not sure what drives your violent attitude unless you feel like less of a man (Dan),
Although, some ( and I) find you quite amusing.
You are funny to read sometimes, but don't think you are funny.You just need attention. That is why I humor you. 
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> You would be in intensive care and would be thinking about how dumb you are. I am not sure what drives your violent attitude unless you feel like less of a man (Dan),
> Although, some ( and I) find you quite amusing.
> You are funny to read sometimes, but don't think you are funny.You just need attention. That is why I humor you.
> Jeff :msp_smile:



Violent!? Mois'? But of course I am much to soigne' and blase' for such trite-ness I assure you.

Now I must leave you to harrass the brush trailer trash and the door to door salesmen to your heart's content and, my good man, YOU have got me all wrong. I AM funny, damnit!


----------



## Oldmaple

Another thread hijacked. Oh well, I'll put in my 2 cents worth although it's probably not worth that much. Trimming work crew is 2 men. Removal crew is 3 men. Equipment is chipper truck and chipper for trimming work and add on a pickup with trailer which carries the stump grinder if needed for removals. Insect/disease control is 1 man except for a few select jobs that are large, then 2 men. I don't have a bucket truck although I do occasionally subcontract one that comes with an operator. Never done any crane work although I do enjoy watching it. There are enough other companies around here that do crane work.


----------



## Projector

*1 guy 1 girl 2 smiles*

Me and my girlfriend, truck and chipper, no dump yet. 5 saws and a pitchfork if I'm just with the truck and chipper on a smaller job, if not I send the girl back to get the dump trailer. Once I put a dump bed on the truck I'll hopefully have enough to justify workman's comp and stop keeping the girlfriend in such good shape! Getting a chipper was the best thing I've done so far, now just trying to write a decent contract that encompasses all the stupid f$##%%& California requirements. The longer I live here the more I hate it. Oh yeah, deer season starts this weekend. Time to work for hunting privileges.


----------



## LuckosTreeCare

TreeFrog01 said:


> I only tie off if needed to avoid structures,


you mean tied in to the tree? you better tie in 100% of the time unless you want a freak accident comin your way, dude.


----------



## david1332

LuckosTreeCare said:


> you mean tied in to the tree? you better tie in 100% of the time unless you want a freak accident comin your way, dude.


No he means tie off the limb lol


----------

